# Not liking any music



## Aurelian (Sep 9, 2011)

Do you know somebody who does not ANY kind of music at all? If so, it is very unusual. Liking some kind of music seems hard-wired in the brain.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

When I play Penderecki's famous Threnody in class, the teachers sure do act like they do not like any music at all.


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

If you have amusia you would probably won't enjoy music, might even detest it since music can sound like an awful noise. 
So to some not-enjoying music is hard-wired in the brain.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

I suspect that some music critics don't like any music at all.


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

..............................


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

My brother. He's hyper-sensitive to sound, and has always hated all music.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

sorry, deleted.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

What if you play it very softly?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I do know one or two people who have never bought a record in their life - they can happily accept music in a 'background' capacity - i.e on a radio in the pub or workplace but their actual interest in music is virtually nil (but I suppose this is lack of interest rather than an actual dislike). I suppose it's no different to those who aren't interested in sport - they'll put up with it if it happens to be on TV in a pub but that's as far as it goes.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm not interested on sports at all. Never put up on TV, and I've never saw any sport match on a stadium in my life. In particular I hate football, and the animals who live, died and kill for it.


----------



## Roberto (Jul 17, 2010)

Lisztian said:


> My brother. He's hyper-sensitive to sound, and has always hated all music.


Interesting. What arts does he like best?


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

I used to think I didn't like music. Turns out, it was just because I hadn't heard any good music yet


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I cannot imagine not liking music....


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I've met a couple people who weren't 'into' music. They didn't go so far as to say they didn't like it, but it didn't interest them.


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

Chrythes said:


> If you have amusia you would probably won't enjoy music, might even detest it since music can sound like an awful noise.
> So to some not-enjoying music is hard-wired in the brain.


Yeah, I'd imagine that would definitely be a cause for someone to dislike music.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

I've met a couple people online. Other than that, no.


----------



## brianwalker (Dec 9, 2011)

Nabokov, the writer.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Odnoposoff said:


> I'm not interested on sports at all. Never put up on TV, and I've never saw any sport match on a stadium in my life. In particular I hate football, and the animals who live, died and kill for it.


Same here. I hate watching sport. I don know how people can find it exciting.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

There are people who only listen to house type trashy pop music - well that's not music is it so include them in.


----------



## Roberto (Jul 17, 2010)

brianwalker said:


> Nabokov, the writer.


Nabokov hated music?


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

<insert a name of a hated composer here>

I used to believe I hate all kinds of music. As it turns out it was one of the many things I was wrong about.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Sigmund Freud did not like music at all . But interestingly, he did some psychotherapy with none other than 
Gustav Mahler .


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Another that was a nullity for "classical" was W.Churchill. He only liked light and popular music.


----------



## MusikCritique (Jun 6, 2012)

One met one person who did not like music at all. Definitely an interesting study.


----------



## Roberto (Jul 17, 2010)

superhorn said:


> Sigmund Freud did not like music at all . But interestingly, he did some psychotherapy with none other than
> Gustav Mahler .


Why did Mahler go to see him, do you happen to know?


----------



## Arabella (Jun 5, 2012)

I have a friend who argues that he dislikes all forms of music. He claims he finds no enjoyment in music, and prefers to read quietly. Though, I have occasionally caught him singing along to something.


----------



## Abracadabra (Jun 6, 2012)

*Strange Relationship With Music*

I've discovered recently (over the past decade) that I have a very strange relationship with music.

When I was young I enjoyed standard pop music from the 60's. I even played in a band, although all we ever did was rehearse and we never had a live performance. :lol:

There were quite a few pop songs that I really enjoyed and would listen to over and over again with equal enjoyment every time. I remember really enjoying "Tommy" (a rock concert by The Who). Especially their hit song, "Pinball Wizard".

As I grew I become interested in other genres. From the Baroque to New Orleans Jazz, and quite a bit of ethic music especially from Africa and Brazil. I definitely had a wide range of musical interests.

Even though I had been in a band (played lead guitar), I never truly became a "musician". I actually moved toward playing classical guitar on a nylon string acoustical guitar. Andres Segovia become my hero and my inspiration. Although being a self-learner I never really advanced anywhere near to the level of a genuine classical guitarist.

More recently (about a decade ago) my mother died. For me this was huge because she was basically all I had. She was my best friend, as well as my full-time companion and "dependent" of sorts. I took care of her in my home for the last six years of her life. I don't mean to bring that up, but her death created a vacuum in my life that needed to be filled, which caused the following behavior:

I immediately took up classical piano and violin simultaneously. I had to fill the 'void' in my life with something intense. So I practiced the violin and piano daily for at least three years. Playing almost exclusively classical music, with some pop thrown in for a break.

After that 3-year bout it became clear to me that I was never going to master either of those two instruments. 
And the music was also getting "old". It's funny but classical pieces that used to sound really great to me started sounding really boring and unimaginative.

Almost everything from the Baroque period started sounding "mechanical" and too "planned". In short, I got sick of classical music.

My 'void' still hadn't been filled yet. I dropped the piano and violin and moved back to guitar, this time electric guitar again. I also took up saxophone, trumpet, and drums. I retained "piano" in the form of an electronic keyboard, and my violin playing turned to "fiddle music".

I also started looking for more interesting music, so I turned to jazz, funk, and various forms of "fantasy music".

And now I'm trying to create my own music. But nothing seems to fit the bill. Everything I play or listen to sounds boring and/or predictive or cliche.

There's something I want, yet I can't seem to create it. A sound, a beat, a lyrical cadence. I'm not even sure what it is, but I feel that it's there and I can almost reach it, but just can't quite put my finger on it.

I'm currently writing a song right now in an attempt to fulfill my deepest musical desire. I'm actually making some progress. I have a skeleton of a song in the makings, but it sounds "dead". There's something not quite there. I just keep working on it hoping that as I continue to refine it at some point it will spring to life, and like Dr. Frankenstein I can scream out in joy, "It's ALIVE!"

But I'm not quite there yet.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

so this kind of people hate every sound.

Not even the calmest minimal music piece or a good adagio/largo of classic or baroque era?


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Alexander von Humboldt, a contemporary of Beethoven, lived in Germany and Paris after his famous exploration of South America. He was a geographer, early ecologist, chemist, naturalist who inspired both Darwin and Wallace, and that's just a brief summary of the man's talents.

And apparently, living from 1769 to 1859 - from _Orfeo ed Eurydice_ to _Tristan und Isolde_, from CPE Bach to early Brahms, the man had no interest at all in music.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

For author Evelyn Waugh, any kind of music irritated him in the extreme.


----------



## Roberto (Jul 17, 2010)

PetrB said:


> For author Evelyn Waugh, any kind of music irritated him in the extreme.


That's very interesting - does it help to explain his rather 'hard', satirical (cynical, even?) view of life?


----------



## brianwalker (Dec 9, 2011)

Roberto said:


> Nabokov hated music?


Indifferent.


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

Loosely translated from Kafka's diaries:

Brahms concerto. The essence of my non-musicality, I cannot enjoy music in a cohesive way, only here and there some effect in me, and how rarely is it a musical one. The music naturally builds up a wall around me, and the only persistent musical impact on me is that, thus locked in, I am not free.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

I bet that tone deaf people can't enjoy music.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

jani said:


> I bet that tone deaf people can't enjoy music.


Not true. Every church attender knows at least one tone deaf person who LOVES music and LOVES singing very loudly without any ability to sing in tune, never mind in key.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Moira said:


> Not true. Every church attender knows at least one tone deaf person who LOVES music and LOVES singing very loudly without any ability to sing in tune, never mind in key.










That must be how someone invented atonal music!


----------



## Jared (Jul 9, 2012)

Aurelian said:


> Do you know somebody who does not ANY kind of music at all? If so, it is very unusual. Liking some kind of music seems hard-wired in the brain.


hmm... I hadn't seen this thread until now.

I will tell you in all sincerity that I have never met anyone who doesn't like listening to music in any form.... apart from my father.

This isn't a joke; I had quite a deprived childhood in this sense; the house never had a record player, I was never encouraged to listen to any form of music, and he really didn't even like me bringing it into the house when I was 13. When any TV programme was on which included loud music, the mute button went on. I think you get the picture.

I grew up in a house where Radio 4 and the spoken word was king... he used to dig the garden to the sound of talking books (Sherlock Holmes stories and the like... needless to say, he thought that Radio 7 was heavenly, while it lasted). I recently gave him a CD of Hildegard of Bingen's music and I had the biggest compliment from him that I have ever heard musically... he played it through to the end, without switching it off... he had no idea what he had just 'listened to' because he says he had blocked it out through auto-pilot, but he reckoned he must have taken some in, subliminally.

He isn't being awkward, he genuinely can't stand most music, and nothing for long periods.. he simply can't compute the sounds into anything pleasurable... never has done. Music makes him quite irritable.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> When I play Penderecki's famous Threnody in class, the teachers sure do act like they do not like any music at all.


Threnody was a masterpiece, after this, the guy became "bourgeois" and his symphonies were unattractive, common. Alas!

Martin


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Moira said:


> Not true. Every church attender knows at least one tone deaf person who LOVES music and LOVES singing very loudly without any ability to sing in tune, never mind in key.


I can confirm this ... as a church organist, there are several parishioners in my congregation who can't carry a tune in a bushel basket, but do sing loudly - always out of key ... and those are the ones who make the special trip to the organ loft each week to tell me how much they enjoyed my music selections that day .

Kh


----------

